# Repton School



## Carol&Family (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello
Have been looking for a Year 1 place for my son for 2011/2012 and Repton appears to be the only school without a waiting list.
Apart from higher fees, was wondering if there was any reason why Repton has no waiting list?
There appear to be mixed reviews on Repton and have read recently that teacher's benefits have been reduced.
Our son would have to sit an entrance assessment - any idea what this involves? Cant imagine what tests they would subject a 5-year-old to!
Also, where would be the likely place to live to give short commuting distance to Repton?
Thanks in advance,
Carol.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Rumours abound but I understand they are not in the greatest shape going forward.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Carol&Family said:


> Hello
> Have been looking for a Year 1 place for my son for 2011/2012 and Repton appears to be the only school without a waiting list.
> Apart from higher fees, was wondering if there was any reason why Repton has no waiting list?
> There appear to be mixed reviews on Repton and have read recently that teacher's benefits have been reduced.
> ...


Hi Carol
My child has also been offered a place in Repton starting sept 11 in yr 4. The reason i understand why there isn't a waiting list is because there have added and extra class in each year group thereby taking school to it's full capacity. And if you think about it they wouldn't be extending pupil intake if there wasn't a demand for it. 
As for the assessment, my child recently sat those in her UK school invigilated by her current school. As your child is only 5 im not sure what it will involve but ours involved numeracy papers, spellings, time tables etc. Best thing is to ask them what the assessment will involve. So far they've been very very friendly and very helpful. 
I'm not in Dubai yet but a lot of people live in or near the Arabian ranches which I understand is not that far from the school. Hope this helps


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

We have also applied for our 5 year old to join Repton this September, also found that they were the only school without a waiting list.

I have some friends who send there kids here and they (biased as they may be) seem to think it's one of the better ones in Dubai.

Re the assessment Repton have basically asked for a report from my sons existing school. As he is in foundation yr at present we will be submitting his recent school report and the teachers will send a report on his numeracy, literacy skills - apparently with some examples of his work to date.

Hope all goes well and let us know he it goes.

Btw not sure if you already know many people here but we wouldn't mind meeting you guys (once in Dubai) especially as you also have a 5 year old going to the same school


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

re to location we have found that Arabian ranches is closest, followed by Spring/meadows/greens - this is if you want to live in villa...these areas seem to have a nice expat community feel to them..these places are about 10-15 miles from Repton 

For the first 6 months or so we are actually considering moving to an apartment in Burj Khalifa - according to multimap this is 5 miles from the school.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

MZB said:


> re to location we have found that Arabian ranches is closest, followed by Spring/meadows/greens - this is if you want to live in villa...these areas seem to have a nice expat community feel to them..these places are about 10-15 miles from Repton
> 
> For the first 6 months or so we are actually considering moving to an apartment in Burj Khalifa - according to multimap this is 5 miles from the school.


Mzb, I too am thinking about moving to the Burj khalifah due to it's close proximity to Repton. I did visit the school in April and got to say my child fell in love with it 


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

well I am now just waiting for my visa to come through, once done I will visit out to see some places.

There are some good deals to be had in Burj Khalifa area but as I understand some building are still under development for e.g business bay...

Have you been out to see any apartments what price range where they in? According to Dubizzle you can pick up a nice 3 bed for around 110k AED plus offer of free months rent to get you settled in.

Please let me know how your search goes


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

I've only been to see the Burj Khalifa apartments and although they were nice they are very expensive. A 2BR costs around AED 170k & according to the agents the landlords aren't negotiable either even though a lot of the apartments are empty. I haven't seen any others though but there is the Burj Views, Lofts, Boulevard etc which I intend to see once I get my visa sorted. I'll keep you posted but let me know how you get on too


----------



## summer2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

HI
My daughter sat the entrance, she is going into year 2 (she's 6) She currently is in a private school in the UK and sat the exam there. Her teachers said that most of her year would have struggled to complete the written exam she had to sit. We looked round it and it looks like a good school, but they do only except the really bright kids and if your child needs any help, they wont be getting it there. If you have a place then I would take it and then if you don't like it or think it's not the right school for your child it's easier to look around for a new one when you there. Good luck.


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Tropic,

I'll be looking at something with a Burj view but 170k for a 2 bed is too expensive, I don't want to spend more than 120k...

Will keep posted


----------



## Carol&Family (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All – thanks very much for your messages, very helpful. And reassuring. We are going through the process now of applying for Repton, probably will start in October 2011.
Thanks also for advice on accessible places to live. Burj sounds exciting, but think we will opt for a villa (probably Ranches).
MZB – yes, would be good to get in touch, especially if our kids will both be Newbies in Year 1. Lets keep in touch!


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Carol&Family,

definitely stay posted on the progress, it be nice for kids to now someone in a new school


----------

